# Kreis mit Grafik füllen



## Nickysun (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich in Photoshop einen Kreis mit einer Grafik fülle ?


----------



## dynamic-art (5. Oktober 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit: Du machst Deine Grafik im PS auf, legst eine Ebenenmaske drauf und ziehst bei aktivierter Ebenenmaske einen Kreis auf.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2007)

Einen Kreis als Pfad erstellen und diesen Pfad zu einer Vektormaske umwandeln. Dann die Grafik einfügen. Tataa.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Auswahl in der gewünschten Größe erstellen, denn über Bearbeiten/Fläche füllen ... mit einem 50 %igen Grau füllen. Neue Ebene darüber erstellen und da deine Grafik einfügen. Nun  mit gedrückter Alt-Taste zwischen die beiden Ebenen klicken (dadurch wird eine Schnittmaske erstellt. Das Resultat ist, dass alles von deiner Grafik, was über den Rand des Kreises geht, abgeschnitten wird.
So kannst du auch mehrere Ebenen benutzen, die Grafiken verschieben, skalieren etc. und es bleibt immer im Kreis ...


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------

